# Hit and run on child cyclist in Deptford Church St this afternoon.



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2012)

I was still out when the air ambulance came and took the young boy to hospital, but there was a police helicopter overhead and all the roads were at a standstill when I got back. As usual, the local grapevine has kicked into action and the accounts are clearly prone to exaggeration but I gather the driver knocked him down, went round the little roundabout by the Bird's Nest pub and went back to survey their handiwork before driving off the wrong way up a one way street (Coffey Street).

I know there are a couple of cyclechatters who use Church Street. I was wondering whether anybody had gone past earlier - after school but before rush hour - or had any more details. 

On Wednesday I was at a primary school helping teach kids to cycle. I wasn't doing that so
scum could knock them down in the road.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2012)

sounds horrible.
Hope the kiddy is ok.
Do that RAB on my commute.
But was at home today.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Mar 2012)

Scum like that should have all ther limbs broken.
Hope the little ones ok


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2012)

Fingers crossed: Londontraffic.org are reporting it as a ''moderate accident.''


----------



## gambatte (23 Mar 2012)

Another "Accident"....


----------



## markharry66 (24 Mar 2012)

was down near deptford last night massive traffic tale backs hope the driver gets caught
probably not though scum like that shouldnt be on the roads


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2012)

markharry66 said:


> was down near deptford last night massive traffic tale backs hope the driver gets caught
> probably not though scum like that shouldnt be on the roads


 
Bad news. The child died. Stolen car, allegedly.

Yes, we only really hold them up when they knock us down.


----------



## wintonbina (24 Mar 2012)

Thats dreadful! I really do think we should bring back hanging!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (24 Mar 2012)

wintonbina said:


> Thats dreadful! I really do think we should bring back hanging!


+1,000,000


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (24 Mar 2012)

These scum car thieves usually get off with a slap on the writs supported by some liberalist lawyer/social worker saying they're from a broken home or other cr*p
Either that or it was the owner, drunk then did a runner saying the car was nicked.
When caught these people should be publicly flogged then left in a largre room with parents who have lost their children to "accidents" and only the parents have they key to get out - maybe hangings ttoo fn good for them and a waste of rope unless it was used to drag them around the streets by heir feet.

Sorry for the rant but the thoought of this being one of my chldren getting injured or killed by these blight on society who are mollycoddled and given bloody state handouts paid for by law abiding people really boils my urine.


----------



## MrB1obby (24 Mar 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> These scum car thieves usually get off with a slap on the writs supported by some liberalist lawyer/social worker saying they're from a broken home or other cr*p
> Either that or it was the owner, drunk then did a runner saying the car was nicked.
> When caught these people should be publicly flogged then left in a largre room with parents who have lost their children to "accidents" and only the parents have they key to get out - maybe hangings ttoo fn good for them and a waste of rope unless it was used to drag them around the streets by heir feet.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but the thoought of this being one of my chldren getting injured or killed by these blight on society who are mollycoddled and given bloody state handouts paid for by law abiding people really boils my urine.


 
I could not agree more. A childs life has been taken, purely because of 'car theft' or 'drink driving'. Absolutely unacceptable, I wish from now on, they live in absolute agony for the rest of there life


----------



## marafi (24 Mar 2012)

Oh my i very much hope the child is okay. Especially the parents also! Gosh drivers are digesting knocking children down! I hate drivers who drink alcohol while driving! I hope there families are okay. Poor child! May the lord help them!


----------



## growingvegetables (24 Mar 2012)

Doesn't bear thinking about. Horrific.


----------



## Herzog (24 Mar 2012)

Terrible story - having just become a father, I cannot begin to imagine the sense of loss the child's parents must feel.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (24 Mar 2012)

marafi said:


> Oh my i very much hope the child is okay. Especially the parents also! Gosh drivers are digesting knocking children down! I hate drivers who drink alcohol while driving! I hope there families are okay. Poor child! May the lord help them!


Marafi, unfortunately the child did - see an earlier response on this thread.
Not just the loss of a child but the impact on that family and friends.


----------



## ComedyPilot (24 Mar 2012)

How the holy blazes can we stand by and let this continue to happen? When will our justice system get some teeth and make the punishment fit the crime?


----------



## marafi (24 Mar 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Marafi, unfortunately the child did - see an earlier response on this thread.
> Not just the loss of a child but the impact on that family and friends.


Oh my days. May the lord help them from the loss of a child! I can never imagine what they must be feeling! That is TERRIBLE!! If it was any of the children i knew or loved. Then that man is going to wish he never drink and drive again! I hope he gets help for doing that in the first place! God help the children!


----------



## marafi (24 Mar 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> How the holy blazes can we stand by and let this continue to happen? When will our justice system get some teeth and make the punishment fit the crime?


Very well said. Unfortunately due to corruption, things may become worst.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2012)

I'm struggling with this one. The local online press is useless at the best of times and even more so on a Friday afternoon, yet none of them have covered the story even now. It's as though the death of a child killed by a hit-and-run driver in a stolen car is not even worth covering; as though it's just another everyday happening that nobody's interested in! 

The only public trace I can find about it is on traffic news sites. Because of delays and the inconvenience!


----------



## ComedyPilot (24 Mar 2012)

The person thing that did this should be hunted down IMO. Where is the local news link to this, it ought to go viral and have the vermin found.


----------



## ComedyPilot (24 Mar 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm struggling with this one. The local online press is useless at the best of times and even more so on a Friday afternoon, yet none of them have covered the story even now. It's as though the death of a child killed by a hit-and-run driver in a stolen car is not even worth covering; as though it's just another everyday happening that nobody's interested in!
> 
> *The only public trace I can find about it is* on traffic news sites. *Because of delays and the inconvenience*!


 
That makes me sick to the stomach.


----------



## CopperCyclist (24 Mar 2012)

The whole countries wrong. I don't understand how we are a democracy, yet what the majority of people I talk to want, we never get.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2012)

Condolences to the family and friends


----------



## ComedyPilot (24 Mar 2012)

Meat and 2 veg politics I am afraid CopperCyclist. People can't see past tory/lib/lab. We need someone with balls and no allegience to anyone to come in and get a grip.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2012)

I've just realised that I've seen the lad on his bike before - he was friends with people down on the ground floor in my block. This makes him - TJ to his friends - older than I'd been led to believe, around 17, not that will make the loss any easier for his parents. There are now bouquets and messages of condolence on the central railings but I didn't see any police appeals for witnesses signs. I hope this means that the police have enough eye witness accounts.


----------



## her_welshness (24 Mar 2012)

This is terribly sad news - I cycled up through Deptford Church Street for 5 years and the driving around there and Deptford High Street is horrendous. It makes me feel so angry.


----------



## A London Cyclist (24 Mar 2012)

I passed the incident yesterday whilst cycling home from work, very sad and my condolences go out to the family. 

As others have said, some drivers on the road are morons, and this idiot doubly so; what was so important that they couldn't stop? You steal a car and end up killing someone - I hope WHEN you're found they throw away the key.

I do cycle with a camera at all times because the Police seem resourceless to stop these idiots unless incidents like this occur - when will we learn? I do have footage of my journey (I passed the incident at around 5.30pm - more than willing to pass on the footage to Police if required - there might be something of relevance as I was travelling from Bermondsey direction into Church Street).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2012)

A London Cyclist, from what I've heard witnesses got the registration number. As the driver doubled back and went up Coffey Street, his most likely escape route after the high street would have been either up Edward Street or along Evelyn Street. You would have been on Evelyn Street travelling in the other direction so it's possible they passed you in the opposite direction. It might be a long shot but it's worth asking the police if your headcam video images might help them narrow down the ''what happened next'' bit. PM me if you'd rather I phoned around first to see whether the police (probably that traffic accident unit in Catford) are interested.


----------



## Crankarm (24 Mar 2012)

RIP.

The roads are now way too dangerous for cyclists.

Has a white bike been placed at the scene yet?


----------



## Crankarm (24 Mar 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just realised that I've seen the lad on his bike before - he was friends with people down on the ground floor in my block. This makes him - TJ to his friends - older than I'd been led to believe, around 17, not that will make the loss any easier for his parents. There are now bouquets and messages of condolence on the central railings but I didn't see any police appeals for witnesses signs. I hope this means that the police have enough eye witness accounts.


 
Maybe you should contact the London TV networks yourself to get this horrible fatality beamed into peoples' living rooms or onto their compootas? Just a thought.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2012)

This finally appeared this morning on the *newsshopper* website. Some of the details are different, i.e. not a stolen car, just an Audi, (the perils of 2nd hand accounts...) so I've copied the article in full. I also posted on the *crosswhatfields?* blog where the comments tell us something about TJ: 
*17-year-old cyclist killed in Deptford hit and run*

7:00am Sunday 25th March 2012 in News  By Crime Reporter 
POLICE are appealing for witnesses following a hit and run accident in Deptford which killed a 17-year-old cyclist.
Officers were called at around 5pm on Friday to Deptford Church Street, at the junction with Bronze Street.
A 17-year-old boy, named locally as TJ, had been knocked off of his bicycle by a silver Audi car as he was using the pedestrian crossing.
The car failed to stop and the driver continued south along Deptford Church Street, then turned around at the traffic lights before coming back to the scene.
Eventually, the driver stopped on the opposite carriageway before driving off again, turning left into Coffey Street.
The car, which had not been reported as stolen, was found abandoned in Watergate Street, Deptford, at around 7pm.
The cyclist was taken by London's Air Ambulance to King Collage Hospital with severe injuries and died there at 8.20pm.
Next of kin are aware but formal identification has yet to take place.
Inquiries are underway to trace the driver of the vehicle involved.
Anyone with information can contact the Road Death Investigation Unit at Catford Traffic Garage on 0208 285 1574 or Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.


----------



## downfader (25 Mar 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This finally appeared this morning on the *newsshopper* website. Some of the details are different, i.e. not a stolen car, just an Audi, (the perils of 2nd hand accounts...) so I've copied the article in full. I also posted on the *crosswhatfields?* blog where the comments tell us something about TJ:
> *17-year-old cyclist killed in Deptford hit and run*
> 
> 7:00am Sunday 25th March 2012 in News  By Crime Reporter
> ...


 
I think I put a link to this thread on twitter the otherday, and now I've just seen this posted on twitter:
http://lcc.org.uk/articles/police-search-for-hit-and-run-killer-of-17-year-old-cyclist-in-deptford

RIP to the lad involved.


----------



## A London Cyclist (25 Mar 2012)

Very sad. No doubt with the car, the Police will soon have the killer - a "person" that not only killed TJ, but drove back to check out his work, and then drove off - What a awful excuse for a human being.


----------



## A London Cyclist (25 Mar 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A London Cyclist, from what I've heard witnesses got the registration number. As the driver doubled back and went up Coffey Street, his most likely escape route after the high street would have been either up Edward Street or along Evelyn Street. You would have been on Evelyn Street travelling in the other direction so it's possible they passed you in the opposite direction. It might be a long shot but it's worth asking the police if your headcam video images might help them narrow down the ''what happened next'' bit. PM me if you'd rather I phoned around first to see whether the police (probably that traffic accident unit in Catford) are interested.


 
I have checked out the camera and cannot see any Audi's on the video. I left work around 5pm, so probably missed the "getaway" - have saved the footage if needed.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Mar 2012)

It's on 4 sites (at least) now https://news.google.co.uk/news/stor...&q=deptford&ncl=dyK7Ro00eqlj-SMIaanXI-PbCNlVM

Bail. If it was a stabbing, would they have let him out so soon?

(btw, those police witness signs take week's to go up. but it sounds like they probably have plenty of witnesses)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2012)

I just spoke to TJ's uncle - his most immediate family in the country - and the hardest part after speaking to the mother was that it wouldn't go to court until after what would have been TJ's 18th birthday. He also said that the driver had turned himself in at Lewisham Police station yesterday afternoon after the police had come round knocking on the family door.


----------



## her_welshness (25 Mar 2012)

Thank you deptfordmarmoset for keeping us updated and for speaking to the family. Our thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## Linford (26 Mar 2012)

Just read this on the BBC news site - very sad.

RIP TJ, 17 is no age to die


----------



## dawesome (26 Mar 2012)

This is grim. RIP.


----------



## Ecclefechan (26 Mar 2012)

This really is a very sad, horrific and tragic event, and my utmost condolences are towards his family and friends at this sad time, most of my family are in the Emergency services, and unfortunately many stories like this are far too common for this day in age.

17 Years old? Not even began life yet.


----------



## moralcrusader (26 Mar 2012)

Awful. That the waste of air went back to check his handiwork is particularly reprehensible.

RIP


----------



## Brains (26 Mar 2012)

To add to this tragedy, Bronze St is where the Sue Godfrey Nature Park is situated, named after another local resided killed on her bike some 20 years ago.


----------



## RedRider (26 Mar 2012)

Awful news and such a blow to a local community. A terrible coincidence regarding the nature park.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2012)

Brains said:


> To add to this tragedy, Bronze St is where the Sue Godfrey Nature Park is situated, named after another local resided killed on her bike some 20 years ago.


 
I hadn't made that connection, Brains. It brings back memories because, quite by chance, I cycled the same route through Catford just a couple of hours after her death under the wheels of a left-turning lorry. It was only afterwards that I discovered who the cordoned off junction was for. I'll ask the tenants association whether the little park could be used as a place to commemorate our own fallen in a bit more tranquillity than on a dual carriageway.

Good local knowledge there, Brains. Do you know some of the old Deptford guard?


----------



## Crankarm (27 Mar 2012)

What's the odds on the driver getting a community service order as a sentence, if it gets that far........?


----------



## Boris Bajic (27 Mar 2012)

wintonbina said:


> Thats dreadful! I really do think we should bring back hanging!


 
Condolences to the family and friends. This is a nightmare none of us wants to live. 

On hanging: Certainly the incident described in the OP is unacceptable behaviour, but I think capital punishment might be a step too far.

My three children cycle and I shudder to think what might happen to them if one HGV driver sneezes at the wrong time or a drunk driver misjudges a bend - or even if an otherwise highly competent driver makes an out-of-character misjudgement.

Nonetheless, I'm happy I live in a country where capital punishment is not an option.


----------



## Ecclefechan (27 Mar 2012)

Crankarm said:


> What's the odds on the driver getting a community service order as a sentence, if it gets that far........?


 

No Chance, Death By Dangerous driving is the most serious offence under the Road Traffic Act, and to be specific its Section 1 RTA 1988, and one of the most serious offences in the Legislature. It is by law, that a mandatory minimum prison serving of 7 years, but it can be as high as a Life Sentence depending on the nature of the offence, it is also mandatory for a quad figure fine to be issued, as well as a minimum of 2 years mandatory driving disqualification, which again can be as high as a permanent driving ban. 

But what ever the odds, he wont get away lightly.


----------



## downfader (28 Mar 2012)

Ecclefechan said:


> No Chance, Death By Dangerous driving is the most serious offence under the Road Traffic Act, and to be specific its Section 1 RTA 1988, and one of the most serious offences in the Legislature. It is by law, that a mandatory minimum prison serving of 7 years, but it can be as high as a Life Sentence depending on the nature of the offence, it is also mandatory for a quad figure fine to be issued, as well as a minimum of 2 years mandatory driving disqualification, which again can be as high as a permanent driving ban.
> 
> But what ever the odds, he wont get away lightly.


 
Looking at other similar cases there is a chance the CPS will lower the charge to Careless. People should brace themselves for such officialdom and be prepared to campaign...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2012)

downfader said:


> Looking at other similar cases there is a chance the CPS will lower the charge to Careless. People should brace themselves for such officialdom and be prepared to campaign...


 
Having spoken to TJ's uncle at the scene, it seems that it might be unlikely that the offence become degraded. But, as I don't know the ins and outs of _sub judice_, I'll not give more details.

A request to put some kind of memorial in the Sue Godfrey Nature Park has been put to the TA.


----------



## downfader (28 Mar 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having spoken to TJ's uncle at the scene, it seems that it might be unlikely that the offence become degraded. But, as I don't know the ins and outs of _sub judice_, I'll not give more details.
> 
> A request to put some kind of memorial in the Sue Godfrey Nature Park has been put to the TA.


I really hope so, and good luck for all with the memorial. There are two about a mile from me and I think about them everytime I go past.


----------



## Ecclefechan (29 Mar 2012)

downfader said:


> Looking at other similar cases there is a chance the CPS will lower the charge to Careless. People should brace themselves for such officialdom and be prepared to campaign...


 

Well, I actually never took into Consideration about the CPS (Criminal Protection Service ) I was thinking about the Procurator Fiscal here in Scotland, which are not as laid back as the CPS, but he wont get let off lightly , especially for fleeing the scene.


----------



## Brains (29 Mar 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hadn't made that connection, Brains. It brings back memories because, quite by chance, I cycled the same route through Catford just a couple of hours after her death under the wheels of a left-turning lorry. It was only afterwards that I discovered who the cordoned off junction was for. I'll ask the tenants association whether the little park could be used as a place to commemorate our own fallen in a bit more tranquillity than on a dual carriageway.
> 
> Good local knowledge there, Brains. Do you know some of the old Deptford guard?



Depends how old!
Sue was the older sister of a very good friend.


----------



## Anon 1 (2 Oct 2012)

Tj was a lovely boy who many of us grew up with, today we hope justice will be served for him as the man will be appearing in court today.

Just to clarify he was in a stolen car. 

May justice be served for our TJ. RIP Angel!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2012)

I notice a ghost bike has been placed at the scene.

And yes... fingers crossed justice will be duly served, but unfortunately these days I can't see that happening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2012)

I'm just debating whether to go to Woolwich Crown Court because the suspect is in court today. I'm caught between a feeling of local involvement and a more uncomfortable one of morbidity.


----------



## sabian92 (2 Oct 2012)

Any idea on what he'll get?

A cushy cell, an xBox and a snooker table, I imagine...


----------



## gambatte (3 Oct 2012)

I was going to say
"No further reports on here and I can't see anything searching through news on google. I take it if anything actually happened yesterday it was a bit of a non-event?"
But I guess they'll not report anything till they've got the verdict? and it could take a few days


----------



## Jezston (3 Oct 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> Condolences to the family and friends. This is a nightmare none of us wants to live.
> 
> On hanging: Certainly the incident described in the OP is unacceptable behaviour, but I think capital punishment might be a step too far.
> 
> ...


 
Bit shocked this thread had turned into P&L blaming the 'liberals' for not bringing back hanging as the cause of this accident before the driver had even been _caught _let alone charged, convicted and sentenced.

But I am happy to hear someone has been arrested. Suggestions the car had been stolen (guessing that was confusion caused by it being abandoned?) worried me that would be the last we heard of it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2012)

Courts are a nightmare to get information out of! I had to go to Belmarsh, tripped the bleepy-bleep thing on the way in because of my cleats, renavigate the scanner in my socks, had half my tools taken off me just to go 20 metres inside to ask a question.

Anyhow, apparently the suspect, Barry Normah, was only there for a preliminary hearing on 2 October and will return for something called a ''Police and Case Management Hearing'' on 12 December with a trial date set for 11 March 2013. The wheels of justice turn slower than me on a steep hill!


----------



## ttcycle (3 Oct 2012)

DM, just read this, I am really sorry to hear. Condolences to the family, truly awful.


----------



## Beebo (19 Mar 2013)

Driver found guilty. Sentence to be set at later date.
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/l..._guilty_of_killing_cyclist_Olatunji_Adeyanju/


----------



## BSRU (19 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> Driver found guilty. Sentence to be set at later date.
> http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/l..._guilty_of_killing_cyclist_Olatunji_Adeyanju/


Hopefully he will spend time behind bars


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2013)

BSRU said:


> Hopefully he will spend time behind bars


 

indeed...


----------



## Herr-B (19 Mar 2013)

Hopefully, but not if recent cases have been any precedence.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2013)

The ghost bike is still there at the scene...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2013)

Ah, Old Bailey! Woolwich Crown Court gave me a trial start date for last week at Woolwich but it never showed on their listings. I wanted to attend because I'd heard some local information and I wanted to see whether it was true or had been affected by Chinese whispers.

EDIT: this was the bit I'd heard...

Pedestrian Claire Ridge was standing beside him at the pedestrian crossing before he was hit by a silver Audi A3 at around 5pm.
She told the Old Bailey: "A boy on a bike came to my right hand side. He crossed the road - the red man was still showing but the cars had stopped, the traffic lights were red.
"Then I saw this car approaching really quickly and I thought 'what is this car doing - it was my turn to cross, it was the pedestrian's turn to cross'.
"I thought it was going to stop but it slammed straight into the boy. The boy flew to the other side of the road and crashed to the floor."
Jurors heard that the driver of the car initially failed to stop, continuing along Deptford Church Street, before turning around at the traffic lights and coming back to the scene.
He paused for a short while before eventually driving off again. Police later found the Audi dumped in nearby Watergate Road at around 7p


----------



## glenn forger (19 Mar 2013)

He stopped and checked his car then fled, then tried to blame the child.


----------



## 2Loose (19 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the update, deptfordmarmoset. 
I remember when this happened. Lets see if the sentence can even approach fitting the crime. Thoughts are of the family again at this time.


----------



## StuartG (21 Mar 2013)

I am saddened about the political loaded comments in this thread. As a self-confessed liberal do you think I am saddened less by this loss or favour punishments more likely to encourage lethal driving?

Anyway we are fast to report 'lenient' sentences when we have little idea of the background. So here's one just in the news (albeit a long way from Deptford) showing serious time being given for a drink drive killing:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-21832058

I'm guessing that the guy in this case will get the 10% discount for pleading guilty/handing himself in which is probably fair (or a darned sight fairer than Huhne getting it when he denied the points swop until the last moment after wasting man years of valuable police time)


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2013)

Metropolitan Police Press Bureau says:

A driver who killed a teenage cyclist and callously drove away from the
scene of the collision on two occasions has been jailed for four years.

Barry Normah, 28 (2.8.84) of Watergate Street, Deptford SE8, was found
guilty at the Old Bailey on 18 March 2013 of causing death by dangerous
driving and failing to stop at the scene of an accident following a trial.

Today (24 May 2013) he was sentenced at Woolwich Crown Court to 4 years'
imprisonment, and was disqualified from driving for 5 years with an extended
re-test to be taken before driving again.

Police were called at approx 17:00hrs on Friday 23 March 2012 to Deptford
Church Street, at the junction with Bronze Street SE8, to reports of a
cyclist in collision with a silver Audi car on a pedestrian crossing.

The cyclist, 17-year-old Olatunji Johnson Adeyanju - known as 'TJ' - was
taken to Kings College Hospital but he died there later the same evening.

TJ, from the local area, had been crossing Deptford Church Street at a
designated pedestrian crossing when Normah struck him with the Audi A3 he
was driving.

Following the collision Normah drove away before turning round at traffic
lights and returning to the scene. Normah stopped on the opposite
carriageway from where TJ was lying before driving away once again.

The car was later found abandoned in Watergate Street SE8.

On Saturday 24 March 2012 Normah was arrested and later charged on 13
September 2012 with causing death by dangerous driving and failing to stop
at the scene of an accident.

Detective Sergeant Mick Woollard, of the Road Death Investigation Unit,
said:

"It is a tragedy when such a young life is lost in these circumstances and
my thoughts are with TJ's family. TJ was crossing the road at a designated
crossing point - this should have been a safe place.

"Barry Normah had two opportunities to stop at the scene and try and help TJ
but he chose to drive away and leave him in the road dying.

"The Road Death Investigation Unit will examine all road deaths in the
Metropolitan Police district and will prosecute those who commit criminal
offences."

+ Solicitors have issued the following on behalf of the family:

Following the sentencing at Woolwich Crown Court today, the victim's uncle
and guardian Steven Gisanrin said: "On 23 March last year my nephew,
Olatunji, was tragically killed when he was hit by a car being driven by
Barry Normah as he crossed the road on his bike.

"There are no words to express the pain we have suffered since that day and
we are not only angry that Mr Normah chose to compound our grief by denying
his actions and putting us through the ordeal of a trial, but also extremely
disappointed in the length of the sentence he has been given," he said. "Now
that the criminal proceedings against Mr Normah have concluded, we as a
family can hopefully begin to move on with our lives.

"TJ, as he was known to his many friends, was a popular, charming and
exceptional young man with huge potential," he said. "TJ's warm cheeky smile
and friendly nature endeared him to everyone he met and he was loved and
respected by all who knew him.

"Although he will be sadly missed, we as a family take comfort in the fact
that he has left us with so many positive memories, and his contribution to
our lives will not be forgotten.

"If any good is to come from the tragic death of Olatunji then more needs to
be done to promote safer cycling in the capital," he said. "Residents in
Deptford have often complained about how unsafe they feel whilst cycling in
the area and are again calling for more designated cycle lanes to be
installed, particularly on and around Creek Road."


----------



## Scoosh (24 May 2013)

When, oh when, will a car be classified as a 'lethal weapon', just as dangerous as a gun/knife etc ? 

Society must understand that a licence to drive a car is a licence to use a very dangerous weapon - and treat misuse just as seriously.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2013)

Thanks Ian, I've been keeping my eye on this and wondering when, if ever, he was going to get sentenced. I last looked yesterday and he was still free. 4 years is about as much as anyone is ever going to give to someone who hits a cyclist at a red light whilst undertaking in a bus lane and driving off.


----------



## subaqua (24 May 2013)

and what also stinks is that the ban will apply while he is inside, when it should start the moment he is released.


----------



## benb (24 May 2013)

subaqua said:


> and what also stinks is that the ban will apply while he is inside, when it should start the moment he is released.


 

This.
If the intention of the court is to hand down a 5 year ban, they should actually hand a 9 year ban in this case.

We badly need to see more lifetime driving bans handed down. The one the other week for the driver that killed the tandem couple is the only one I have heard of.


----------



## Paul99 (24 May 2013)

benb said:


> We badly need to see more lifetime driving bans handed down. The one the other week for the driver that killed the tandem couple is the only one I have heard of.


 
But wasn't he already disqualified? A lifetime driving ban is pointless in his case as he isn't going to stop driving cars.

I don't advocate not giving lifetime bans BTW, just that in certain cases it won't make a jot of difference.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2013)

Paul99 said:


> But wasn't he already disqualified? A lifetime driving ban is pointless in his case as he isn't going to stop driving cars.
> 
> I don't advocate not giving lifetime bans BTW, just that in certain cases it won't make a jot of difference.


I don't remember any reference to insurance so I'd take it that he was insured and qualified to drive. Whether he'll pay the extra insurance or worry about a licence when he gets out in a couple years' is a different question - undertaking through a red light in a bus lane, killing a cyclist on the pelican crossing and driving off does not suggest an enormous respect for the laws of the road.


----------



## subaqua (24 May 2013)

Paul99 said:


> But wasn't he already disqualified? A lifetime driving ban is pointless in his case as he isn't going to stop driving cars.
> 
> I don't advocate not giving lifetime bans BTW, just that in certain cases it won't make a jot of difference.


 and that comes down to attitudes changing from all

Drivers, Police and the Judiciary .
proper enforcement is what is required. wish i had the answer as there isn't an unlimited budget for law enforcement.


----------



## ManiaMuse (24 May 2013)

4 years is quite a lot compared to the lenient sentences some cyclist-killers have received in recent years.

Having said that, he'll probably be out in 18 months or less for good behaviour...


----------



## Paul99 (25 May 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't remember any reference to insurance so I'd take it that he was insured and qualified to drive. Whether he'll pay the extra insurance or worry about a licence when he gets out in a couple years' is a different question - undertaking through a red light in a bus lane, killing a cyclist on the pelican crossing and driving off does not suggest an enormous respect for the laws of the road.


Sorry I was slightly off topic and referring to the tandem cyclist killer benb mentioned.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2013)

Paul99 said:


> Sorry I was slightly off topic and referring to the tandem cyclist killer benb mentioned.


Aha!


----------



## benb (26 May 2013)

Paul99 said:


> But wasn't he already disqualified? A lifetime driving ban is pointless in his case as he isn't going to stop driving cars.
> 
> I don't advocate not giving lifetime bans BTW, just that in certain cases it won't make a jot of difference.



Yes, I agree, but whether or not the person complies with the ban, it at least sends a strong message. Whereas a ban of only a few years makes it seem like a minor offence.


----------

